# Wanted a simple watch



## Melensdad

I'm looking for a simple watch.  EASY to read.  Rugged. NOT DIGITAL.  NOT too big/bulky.  Not really looking for fancy features (no chronograph, moon phase, etc).  Heck it can even be a manual winding model.  I'd like it to be water resistent.  The hands should glow in the dark, not necessarily tritium vials.  Stainless steel body, scratch-proof mineral crystal (no plastic).  Much prefer leather or sharkskin straps, deployment clasp is preferred over standard buckle but I can always add that if the watch is what I am looking for.  _*NOT made in China.*_  Under $500, just for casual wear.  

Any brands you've found that fit that criteria?


----------



## Big Dog

Wenger or Swiss Army ........... I have a whole bunch of them and all I wear except for my beater Timex. I hate digitals!


----------



## DaveNay

I would think a military watch would fit your requirements.


----------



## Bobcat

You had to know it was coming....


----------



## Bobcat

A little more seriously, these are nice, functional conversation pieces...

http://www.russianoptics.com/watches.html



> Technical Specifications:
> Class 1. Mechanical wind. Forty hours of work from one full winding. Guaranteed accuracy: -20/+40 seconds per 24 hours. 27 functional ruby jewels. Water resistant to 20 meters and dust protected. Shock resistant balanced assembly. "DATE" calendar. Solid bronze body and stainless steel back cover hermetically sealed. Phosphorus marks on face and needles to see in the dark. Red central seconds needle. Adjustable bezel up to 60 minutes clearly marked in 10 minutes increment. Features unique multi-functional winding head, which serves as a sealed watertight cap and works as a winding wheel, allows to adjust needles position and change the calendar. Genuine leather strap of brown or black color with side stitching. Packed in a gift style hard colorful box. Body and bezel style may appear slightly different from that is shown on the pictures, depending on manufacture run.
> To wind the watch unscrew the cap and use it fir winding. Pull out the head to adjust the needles position. Move needles from 9 to 12 o'clock back and forth to change the date calendar. Pull the cover in and screw in tightly.




One of several models all under $50...


----------



## Melensdad

Bob, looking for something with higher contrast hands/face.  Better looking that that Russian one would be nice too


----------



## pirate_girl

Simple Timex watch..

Remember John Cameron Swayze?
Takes a licking and keeps on ticking..


----------



## Bobcat

Holy Moley! That orange one is definately made for the elderly with poor....errr, sorry, nevermind. That's the watch for you!


----------



## fogtender

I get one fancier than Timex, and it either gets lost, stolen or breaks... The cheap ones last a long time and nobody wants to steal them when you take them off to wash up....

If that wasn't the case, then I would get a Breitling Emergency watch. It has a built in ELT (Emergency Locational Transmitter) that transmits on 121.5, same freq. as the aircraft distress signal. You will be located either by high flying airliners or satellite. They only cost about $4,000.00+- (more + though) which would assure that I get one stolen since it won't break and I wouldn't lose it after paying that much....



*



*


----------



## Melensdad

fogtender said:


> I would get a Breitling. . .


I already have a Breitling.  Mine is a limited edition DuoGraph.  My wife says I'm a watch whore.  But if I was going into that price range again I'd get an RGM watch with an alarm, its actually a bit more than the Breitling. I've got a bunch of watches, looking for a basic model this time.  I'm tired of having to get the expensive ones buffed out after I ding the case on something.  I don't want anything I have to worry about.  My favorite knock about watch is a CYMA NavyStar with carbon fiber dial, not sure what the case finish is, its black, possibly ceramic over steel.  I've not dented it yet and its 2 or 3 years old.  But its a divers watch and rather bulky, I'm looking for something a bit thinner and lighter.


----------



## RNE228

I have a Wenger. It is pretty basic, with large easy to see hands. The second hand is very easy to see. I have been keeping an eye out for another watch, but have not found anything I really like(this watch is getting beat up). 

I like the simple, large face, with large hands that is easy to see, with good glow to it for night time. Makes it a lot easier when taking vitals on a medical call in poor lighting. Analog is much better for this.

I have a couple other watches with all the moon phase, date dial etc. But they are just for getting fancy. Daya to day, or working at the fire station, I like a simple easy to read watch.


----------



## dzalphakilo

My favorite, the exclusive Timex Ironman, found only at fine retail stores throughout the country.

If you're lucky, you may find one that will retail under 60,867 Dinars.

Takes a licken, keeps on ticken, even when it's smashed on Big Splat.  

EDIT:  Yeah, it's digital, guess I'm old school.


----------



## k-dog

DZ,

I am a big fan of the Timex Ironman too and have had one for the past 15 years.  The only problem is I usually scratch the face up plus Bob didn't want digital.  I usually end up breaking the band a couple of times before I replace the watch because of the face being too beat up.  I usually get about 5 to 7 years out of one which isn't bad for $40 or so.

They look at me a little funny at work when they come in with their fancy watches, but I don't have to worry about anyone trying to steal it on the Metro in DC .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob,
I got this big old sun dial on the back deck but that sucker would break your arm trying to carry it around . Nobody would steal it though ...

 I thought you Retired ???? Why do you need or want one  ?

    I took a forced retirement at 47 . I took my wrist watch off and have not worn one since . 

   What about a Pocket Watch ? I have quite a collection of old rare ones . They look nice and wear like iron . Start a new fad   !!
 I can almost see that pocket watch chain pinned to your hawaiian shirt .Priceless !


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> What about a Pocket Watch ?


OK, BigAl gave an alternative first so now I can talk.

How about the clock on your cell/PDA _or whatever gadget you're carrying_?

Your wrist will feel naked for awhile but _personally_, I don't like wearing a watch anymore after switching to use the cell phone.


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> I thought you Retired ???? Why do you need or want one  ?


I have to keep track of time because of Melen's diabetes.  She has to call me from school every day.  I use the watch to mark down the times she calls when I record her blood sugar levels.  I keep a log.

As for being retired, I'm actually busier now than I've ever been and I'm not really sure what I am doing


----------



## Bobcat

http://www.utracksys.com/plugins/diabetes/
http://www.diabetespilot.com/index.php
http://the-gadgeteer.com/review/diabetes_log_software_palm_os_utility
http://software.palm.com/us/html/display_palm_product.jsp?navCategoryId=cat210030&id=prod1271008
http://software.palminfocenter.com/product.asp?id=15461

http://www.insulin-pumpers.org/faq/palmos.shtml


----------



## Melensdad

bobpierce said:


> http://www.utracksys.com/plugins/diabetes/
> http://www.diabetespilot.com/index.php


I've looked at several of those programs, 2 for Palm, some computer based.  I find the best for our family is a logbook that we keep in a centralized spot, and a couple compact note pads.  We track all the factors the doctors have asked for.


----------



## dzalphakilo

k-dog said:


> They look at me a little funny at work when they come in with their fancy watches, but I don't have to worry about anyone trying to steal it on the Metro in DC .


 
I used to take the blue line (I think, forgot) into New Carrolton (sp?) along time ago, I know what you mean.

Bob, why not digital, I'd figure it would be easier to keep track of "measured" time.


----------



## Melensdad

dzalphakilo said:


> Bob, why not digital, I'd figure it would be easier to keep track of "measured" time.


Basically I just don't like digital.  But I'm not measuring the time, just keeping records of the tests and the times they were taken.  There is some occasional need to track the elapsed time, but that is pretty rare and only when I don't have the logbook with me.

I could get a chronograph.  I'm actually wearing one of those today, but again its a bulky heavy watch.  I'm really looking for something thinner, lighter, easier to wear.  AND EASY TO READ.


----------



## Doc

Here's a couple for you to consider.  Ultra thin at least.  $150 price range.  Contrast leaves some to be desired.
pics & links below:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LEUY5G?smid=A1QE4Q59VWQTA&tag=dealtime-watches-mp-20&linkCode=asn

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LEWNBE?smid=A1QE4Q59VWQTA&tag=dealtime-watches-mp-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Contrast leaves some to be desired. . .


Doc, I think some of the Skagen and similar brands of dress watches like you pictures are good looking, but all of them seem to have dials that are hard to read!  Also, I'd prefer a leather or sharkskin strap with a deployment clasp to a metal bracelet.  

I want black hands on a white dial, white hands on a black dial, or some variation of light/dark colors that are high contrast.  Glow in the dark hands would be greatly appreciated too!

Divers and military type watches usually have very high contrast easy to read dials, however many of those designs are bulky.


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:


> Doc, I think some of the Skagen and similar brands of dress watches like you pictures are good looking, but all of them seem to have dials that are hard to read! Also, I'd prefer a leather or sharkskin strap with a deployment clasp to a metal bracelet.
> 
> I want black hands on a white dial, white hands on a black dial, or some variation of light/dark colors that are high contrast. Glow in the dark hands would be greatly appreciated too!
> 
> Divers and military type watches usually have very high contrast easy to read dials, however many of those designs are bulky.


 
We give, you just can't be satisfied ...............


----------



## Doc

B_Skurka said:


> Doc, I think some of the Skagen and similar brands of dress watches like you pictures are good looking, but all of them seem to have dials that are hard to read!  Also, I'd prefer a leather or sharkskin strap with a deployment clasp to a metal bracelet.
> 
> I want black hands on a white dial, white hands on a black dial, or some variation of light/dark colors that are high contrast.  Glow in the dark hands would be greatly appreciated too!
> 
> Divers and military type watches usually have very high contrast easy to read dials, however many of those designs are bulky.



I thought those were more dressy than you'd want, but they are ultra thin.

You might try www.bluedial.com
They have lots of the swiss army watches, but they do look bulky.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

B_Skurka said:


> I want black hands on a white dial, white hands on a black dial, or some variation of light/dark colors that are high contrast.  Glow in the dark hands would be greatly appreciated too!



I have a Seiko with a black dial and stainless hands.  

Jim


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> I have a Seiko with a black dial *and stainless hands.  *
> 
> Jim


But I want glow in the dark hands  

That ORANGE faced one that BobPierce liked so much is looking like a possible candidate!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

B_Skurka said:


> But I want glow in the dark hands



I think it does have the luminous inserts.  I'll look at it tonight and let you know.  If it doesn't a little duct tape and a led flashlight will fix it.


----------



## Cityboy

Big Dog said:


> We give, you just can't be satisfied ...............


 
No kidding.  Go buy a stinkin' watch already.   

 They have shopping malls in Indiana don't they?


----------



## Glink

This is going to be like the rifle, isn't it Bob?


----------



## Melensdad

Glink said:


> This is going to be like the rifle, isn't it Bob?



I didn't think so.  Actually I think I have it narrowed down to a few choices.  

I can get a sub-$500 price on a $1200 Xemex that has a black face, easy to read white hands/markers, rubber strap, deployment clasp, waterproof, shockproof, automatic movement, real crystal. The case is thin, the headsize is under 40mm. Good watch, good price.  But the hands are not luminous.

An Aristo Luminous Pilot.  The whole face lights up. 2 different face styles are available, both are easy to read/high contrast white with black hands.  Headsize is 40mm, come with crappy leather strap and traditional buckles, waterproof, shockproof, automatic movement, crystal.  A bit bigger than I'd like, but titanium case makes it light.  Not familiar with the brand but a good warranty.  Well below my set price.

Ollech & Wajs has a black dial, white luminious hands simple mechanical wind watch.  About as simple as you can get.  Headsize is under 40mm, crappy leather strap with traditional buckle.  Crappy warranty but a good brand that's been around a while.  Tritium luminous hands and markers, water resistant, etc.  Lowest price of the bunch.

*Downside of the Xemex* is the hands are not luminous.  Best quality of the bunch, best band of the bunch.

*Downside of the Aristo* is the larger headsize and the band.  A good deployment clasp can run $100 alone (a cheap one is $25), I have some that are well above that price.  So the price is in budget but by the time I add a clasp and a real leather strap I'd be above the price of the deal I can get on the Xemex.  Still it has the easiest to read dial.

*Downside of the O&W* is the warranty, and I'd run into replacing the strap and the buckle, just like the Aristo.  I actually like the fact that it is a manual wind watch, hard to break and if it sits for days it only takes a few moments to put it into running condition.

Leaning toward the O&W, but find it hard to pass up the deal on the Xemex.


----------



## Big Dog

I see no simplicity to watch that cost $500.


----------



## Cityboy

Big Dog said:


> I see no simplicity to watch that cost $500.


 
Me neither. When was the last time anybody here bought a "cheap, simple" $500 watch?  

That would be a great poll question! I'm on it........


----------



## DaveNay

Cityboy said:


> Me neither. When was the last time anybody here bought a "cheap, simple" $500 watch?
> 
> That would be a great poll question! I'm on it........



Go to Wal*Mart and buy a $30 Timex.  Donate the other $470 to charity?


----------



## Cityboy

DaveNay said:


> Go to Wal*Mart and but a $30 Timex. Donate the other $470 to charity?


 
Nah...Just send it to me. I'll handle it.


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:


> Go to Wal*Mart and buy a $30 Timex.  Donate the other $470 to charity?


I don't like to shop at Wal-Mart, don't want to support the Chinese economy buying there.


Big Dog said:


> I see no simplicity to watch that cost $500.


2 of the 3 watches above are 1/2 that amount or less.  Only one is more, that one is much more but is a discontinued model and can be had for under the 'budgeted' maximum price through a contact who is a horologist.


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:


> 2 of the 3 watches above are 1/2 that amount or less. Only one is more, that one is much more but is a discontinued model and can be had for under the 'budgeted' maximum price through a contact who is a horologist.


 
My bad, I just saw $500


----------



## RNE228

B_Skurka said:


> I didn't think so. Actually I think I have it narrowed down to a few choices.


 
I looked at the Wenger site 

http://www.swissoutpost.com/watches2test.cfm?affiliateid=40off&gclid=CJviiLbsjJECFRdciAodSl7C_g

I did not see my watch(It is about 10 years old). they had some nice watches though, with the simple face and very visible hands. 

This one is kinda similar to mine

http://www.swissoutpost.com/watches...it=All&Upper_Price_Limit=All&search=Battalion


----------



## Melensdad

RNE228 said:


> I looked at the Wenger site . . .
> This one is kinda similar to mine
> 
> http://www.swissoutpost.com/watches...it=All&Upper_Price_Limit=All&search=Battalion


Yup that is a nice one, but what I am looking for is a lighter watch/smaller head unit.  That is a 40mm dive watch.  Dive watches are big and bulky by design.  I'd like something in the 35 to 38mm size range, preferably 10mm thick or less.

Seems like the trend in watches is to make them BIGGER and THICKER lately.  Many of the watches I'm seeing are 40, 42 or 44mm (excluding the crown) and often go 50mm lug to lug while being up to 15mm thick.  Seems like the trend is to wear the biggest heaviest thing that your left arm can lift???


----------



## dgl24087

jim slagle said:


> I have a Seiko with a black dial and stainless hands.
> 
> Jim


My Seiko has a charcoal dial with gold glow in the dark hands. Purchased for $90 in 1988 or 1989. Sam's Club has a similar Seiko, black dial, stainless/silver hands, still about $90. Several online vendors (Amazon for one) have a very large selection in about any brand you favor. You may want to take a look at www.overstock.com as well.


----------



## Ray

Here ya go...portable sundail from a paper plate...you will be the envy of all!


----------



## Bobcat

B_Skurka said:


> <snip>
> Only one is more, that one is much more but is a discontinued model and can be had for under the 'budgeted' maximum price through a contact who is a horologist.



Make sure you have protection.


----------



## Melensdad

All thanks for the suggestions, I picked one out today.  Under $200.  2 year warranty, very simple very high contrast face.  The thing that sold me on the watch is that, for less than $200 I was able to get a dial with tritium inserts on the hands and at each of the 5 minute markers so it will be very easy to read at night too.  The watch has a 41mm dial, which is a little bigger than I wanted, but the case is slim so that minimizes the bulk.  

The brand is Mondaine, its the official watch of the Swiss Railway system, not sure if that means a hill of beans, but its supposed to be rugged and all the models they have are reasonably priced.  They had an interesting alarm watch, and a nice dual time zone watch, both were under $300, but neither had luminous hands/markers.


----------



## ncroamer65

conrats    Where are your watches,today???? 

from my spouse,not me.


----------



## Melensdad

ncroamer65 said:


> conrats    Where are your watches,today????
> 
> from my spouse,not me.


My watches are kept in a couple watch cases, some in auto winders, others not.  But as for "this" watch, well I ran into a snag with it.  I had to special order it because this model was not in stock.  Unfortunately I found out Thursday that it may not be in stock for quite a while.  So I'm considering options at this point.  Not sure what I will end up with.  I'm going to check the availability from a couple other sources, if none have it in stock then I'll probably find another similar watch.


----------



## milkman

Wish I'd found this earlier, saved you a few bucks.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=417653


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

milkman said:


> Wish I'd found this earlier, saved you a few bucks.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=417653


 
Is that a "winder" or is it battery powered?  I suspect it's battery powered. 

Thanks,

PB


----------



## Melensdad

I refuse to buy from Sportsman's Guide.  But the watch I bought looks similar to that one, but with a white face and dark numbers.

I bought a Timex at Target.  List price was $33, paid $27.  Its got an INDIGLO face that lights up when you push the stem.  I changed out the traditional clasp for a deployment clasp and find it very easy to read, especially in the dark.


----------

